# Started probiotics this week and my heartburn is worse



## bdickey (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone have experience with their heartburn getting worse when they first started their probiotics? I have been on the probiotic for a week and started slowly taking every other day. My heartburn which was in check up until now has slowly increased during the week and the probiotic is the only thing I have introduced that is new. Anyone else experince this and what did you do to help? Will it get better with time?


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

hi bdickey i dont know much about probiotics yet but read this its copy pasted from this linkhttp://www.youmeworks.com/whylowcarb.htmlThink about this from another angle. When you cut carbs you eliminate heartburn and gas. You just don't have them any more. Those aren't the only two obvious negative consequences to eating lots of carbs, but let's just look at those two for a minute. Doesn't it seem that just from the point of view of what the body has evolved to handle, the diet that causes the least distress to the body is probably the most natural? Heartburn is not only uncomfortable, it is damaging to the esophagus. It is a sign something isn't right. And it goes away when you stop eating so many carbs. Your gas pains go away. Your skin clears up. Your weight goes down. Your blood pressure goes down. It is hard not to see this as clear evidence that eating so many carbs is not natural.anyways eating low carb heals heartburn as well if your interested you can learn how to do it herehttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=112669


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bdickey about the heartburn.. I don't know personally.. but I was thinking why not go to the Probiotics Forum and see if you can find this info there?(Use the site navigator at the bottom right of the page)Hope you feel betterBQ


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

They say that the worst thing you can get from probiotics is that they do nothing for you....What probiotic are you taking. Maybe it's worth changing it? there are so many on the market....I found out that if I forget to take mine for a day, the D comes back...so it's been good for me so far ...


----------



## bdickey (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply


----------

